# Style TM’s, do you set vmg’s?



## Donuts (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi there Style TM’s, do you set vmg’s? Our store has been making a lot of changes. Now only the team leaders and a few team members who have “special” zones set vmg’s.    I’m not sure if this is typical or not?


----------



## likeyouneedtokno (Jan 16, 2021)

most of my fellow style tms set vmgs (only the ones who are dbo of an area). we only have a couple who don’t because they’re mainly just closers and don’t own their own areas.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 17, 2021)

Same here, we have maybe three or four TMs considered DBOs who set the VMG for their areas. There are a few of us, mostly closers, who don't set VMG.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes if we own it we set it


----------



## Donuts (Jan 17, 2021)

Interesting. I was a dbo. Haven’t felt like a dbo since they promoted new Leaders and shuffled our zones. Now I’m in a zone where the leader doesn’t want to share vmg’s. She told me she doesn’t need any help, she can do it all on her own. She told me not to touch anything. All I am allowed to do is work freight, oos, price change, signage. So, I keep everything looking perfect. I know I do high quality work, but I feel like nothing I do is valued by upper leadership at all. I’m thinking about trying to switch departments.


----------



## likeyouneedtokno (Jan 18, 2021)

Donuts said:


> Interesting. I was a dbo. Haven’t felt like a dbo since they promoted new Leaders and shuffled our zones. Now I’m in a zone where the leader doesn’t want to share vmg’s. She told me she doesn’t need any help, she can do it all on her own. She told me not to touch anything. All I am allowed to do is work freight, oos, price change, signage. So, I keep everything looking perfect. I know I do high quality work, but I feel like nothing I do is valued by upper leadership at all. I’m thinking about trying to switch departments.


consider yourself lucky, i hate vmgs. but i see where you’re coming from. sometimes my vm or tl will take it upon themself to do my vmg or finish it. usually i don’t mind though.


----------



## Style2563 (Jan 19, 2021)

Our DBOs do. Sometimes I help out when the VM needs help. I personally dont like doing them maybe because I am not into setting up clothes. It’s also frustrating when you try so hard to make the pictures come to life but you don’t have much space.


----------

